#ubuntu-au 2011-03-28
<ikt> irssi is alright!
<bradm> yes, yes it is.
<bradm> -!- Irssi: Uptime: 58d 17h 13m 44s
<orly_owl> What program will make the ipod database?
<ikt> ipod database?
<orly_owl> yes
<orly_owl> the database that runs on the ipod
<ikt> I was unaware ipods ran databases on them
<orly_owl> they do
<orly_owl> im guessing you dont know of a program to do this then
<ikt> what type of database is it?
<orly_owl> the...apple kind
<orly_owl> http://shuffle-db.sourceforge.net/
<ikt> ugh the shuffle :/
<orly_owl> yes
<ikt> i never understood anything beyond anger at the product
<ikt> every other mp3 player has a screen
<ikt> they are essentially selling a defect
<ikt> The Apple Car "shuffle" edition, now without steering wheel!
<orly_owl> yeah anyway
<ikt> o_O
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Are you the planet.ubuntu.org.au admin now, or is that still elky?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: Canonical admin it, the team contact requests changes, so basically I now submit requests for updates
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-29
<hot_wheelz> hi what is the usb tuner for mythtv in australia I heard somthing about an asus 3100u or somthing is that correct?
<nisshh> hot_wheelz, wow, was that three questions in one sentence? :)
<hot_wheelz> nisshh didn't think so
<nisshh> heh
<hot_wheelz> nisshh so is the 3100 the go?
<nisshh> hot_wheelz, not my area im afraid :)
<hot_wheelz> i'll come back tomorrow
<Blank__> <hot_wheelz> i'll come back tomorrow
<Blank__> please do annoy us with strange questions again tomorrow :P
<Blank__> (yes, i know they're gone)
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-30
<juzzy__> hi
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-31
<head_victim> sagaci: so tempted to feed to the planet?
<ikt> anyone know much about spf?
<Fudge> what is it
<nisshh> Fudge, i file format i think
<nisshh> a*
<nisshh> proprietary iirc
<Fudge> oh, not me then :D
<nisshh> heh
<ikt> nah
<ikt> the sender policy framework
<ikt> I've got what I think is the right line in my dns
<ikt> but sending a test email to openspf it responds that it's softfailing 
<ikt> my email server sends email through internode, I've got internode included in the spf dns line, they're ipv4 mail server address ranges
<ikt> their*
<ikt> but it still says they're not allowed
<ikt> confused :/
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-01
<ikt> turns out the spf was alright
<ikt> it just needed time to propergate
<head_victim> ikt: good to hear :)
<ikt> a++ to internode though
<ikt> called them up expecting the guy to go: spf? dns? err not a business customer no support kthxbye
<ikt> time to upgrade the main system to 11.04 
<ikt> see how this goes
<airtonix> capslock, how does it work?
<airtonix> :<
<airtonix> yeah internode isn't adam internet
<airtonix> although iinet is starting to look better than it used to
<ikt> 11.04 installed and working fine
<ikt> to easy
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-02
<Compacthack> Morning all, 
<head_victim> ikt: yeah it's getting close, made beta now.
<head_victim> Compacthack: good morning
<head_victim> Whoops, look at the time, I have to go do some mowing so I can be back for the translation jam. Hope to see some people here for that
<Compacthack> Hey has anyone tried 11.04 Beta in VB? I'm having all kinds of fun.
<head_victim> Compacthack: I had a hardware meltdown about 6 months ago and haven't had a chance to redo my VMs for this release cycle :/ Is it shaping up ok?
<head_victim> So anyone here for the translation jam?
<head_victim> Well if anyone drops in for the translation jam please just give me a ping, I'm hoping some people will drop by as they have time. I've started working on the translations but will still be here for anyone needing help getting started or has any questions
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: welcome :)
<head_victim> So how far into the documentation on the wiki did you get?
<sagaci> for translations?
<head_victim> Yeah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation
<head_victim> I'm just trying to see if you're comfortable doing translation alone or if you wanted some help getting started.
<sagaci> oh, I thought you meant the main documentation
<head_victim> Hah yeah, get it finished already ;)
<sagaci> what area are you going to focus on
<head_victim> I've actually started on kubuntu-docs
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> I started banshee the other day but only got through about a third of it
<head_victim> It was kinda random, I was looking for examples so those who weren't sure how to do it I could have some examples ready to go
<head_victim> Sweet, well if you want to continue on that, I am hoping people can just make a note of what packages they finish so we can show "what we did" sort of thing
<head_victim> But yeah it's good to konw who's working on what so we don't all trip up on each other
<sagaci> how does karma work on launchpad
<sagaci> i understand you get karma by doing things but then how do you lose it
<head_victim> Ah it expires after a year
<head_victim> So it's only a snapshot of time
<head_victim> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma is the in depth information on that
<head_victim> I actually like translating the -doc stuff because it teaches me things at the same time :)
<head_victim> I found out about some features in exaile I didn't know about until I translated that package
<blahdeblah> Hi folks, i've had a request from http://www.highanddrycomputers4u.org/ to help them with rolling out Ubuntu on some of their donated computers.  Their licensing negotiations with Microsoft have fallen down :-D and they are wondering what help we can give them to get Ubuntu-based computers into needy familes' hands.  Any thoughts?
<Blank__> hmm, good question
<Blank__> support is probably the most important thing, because people who are used to other operating systems (or none at all) will need it
<blahdeblah> yep
<head_victim> Installation will be easy, the support is the issue like Blank__ said 
<head_victim> Depends on the recipients really, are they going to be mum and dads or computer saavy people?
<Blank__> there might be a few fiddly installs though, systems with prop drivers and systems requiring workarounds, but nothing too severe
<blahdeblah> head_victim: H&D are targeting the most needy families, and small businesses
<Blank__> for small businesses we should get a list of management software, GNUCash etc
<head_victim> blahdeblah: well I have a bunch of business cards still if they'd be useful
<blahdeblah> I wonder how many people we could pull together for an install- and training-fest.
<head_victim> Where are the computers though, in Brisbane?
<head_victim> I'd be happy to come along to an installfest and help organise a training session
<blahdeblah> Yeah - although target area is Ipswich mostly.
<blahdeblah> They're working with the Ipswich City Council, i think.
<Blank__> it's sad because i can't drive and therefore can't go anywhere to help :( being on the NSW South Coast is annoying when it's not close to the action
<head_victim> That's easy travel for me and if people were worried about travel I'd be more than happy to carpool people from my house
<MoLE_> sorry I'm late everyone
<head_victim> MoLE_: no worries, it's only me and sagaci at this point.
<head_victim> MoLE_: how experience with translation work are you?
<blahdeblah> Did i gate-crash something else?  I haven't been keeping up with the mailing list or IRC much lately.
<MoLE_> head_victim, I'm pretty experienced.  I've been on the uau translation team for almost a year
<head_victim> blahdeblah: we're having a translation jam but this is more an organisation area so no worries with other conversation as well
<blahdeblah> OK
<head_victim> MoLE_: cool, well feel free to dive in to anything you want, sagaci is working on banshee and I'm going through kubuntu-docs. If you can please just keep a record of what packages you've completed so we can show "what we accomplished"
<ikt> ah
<head_victim> MoLE_: feel free to ask any questions you always wanted to ask as well :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Better for me to send something to the mailing list as well?
<ikt> oversleeping ftl :/
<head_victim> blahdeblah: but yeah what sort of numbers of computers are we talking about?
<blahdeblah> Let me find out for you
<head_victim> blahdeblah: sounds good, you thinking of coming to the release party for Natty? Could be a good item of discussion there as well
<head_victim> ikt: sleep is so good sometimes though
<blahdeblah> I hadn't checked the date yet
<MoLE_> Ok, I usually work on gnumed and openmolar  (kind of medical apps)  I'll ask away if I have problems head_victim 
<ikt> brb
<head_victim> MoLE_: cool, thanks mate. This is all about getting as much done as possible before the string freeze for natty
<MoLE_> head_victim, when is that btw?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I'm not a big "this is how to do this" kind of person but more than willing to help out with organisation and stuff. If I get enough notice I can even submit a request to Canonical for official CDs and some paraphernalia
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule according to that the 7th of April ;)
<blahdeblah> There's no way in the world they're gonna make that date.
<blahdeblah> They've only just released beta 1
<ikt> did you have a link to the translation docs head_victim ?
<ikt> blahdeblah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<ikt> ?
<head_victim> ikt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation is where I put most of it
<head_victim> ikt: have you done much translation before?
<ikt> not really, only just looked around at the docs when this was first annouced
<head_victim> AH k no dramas
<head_victim> Well you have a launchpad account right?
<blahdeblah> Ah, was the 7th the translation cutoff rather than the release date?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yep :)
<MoLE_> looking at the "todo" list on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/en_AU it looks like firefox needs some serious love
<ikt> head_victim: yeah
<head_victim> MoLE_: that it does, I never quite got around to that one yet
<head_victim> MoLE_: you sticking your hand up to tackle that one today?
<head_victim> ikt: sweet that makes it easy
<head_victim> ikt: first of all you need to join those teams on launchpad that are mentioned on the wiki, this will allow you to translate enAU
<MoLE_> head_victim, I'll do it.  I'm just finishing off remmina (replacing tsclient in natty I think)
<head_victim> MoLE_: cool, just making sure we all know where we're at so we don't trip over each other :) I'm looking like I'll finish the Kubuntu-Docs today.
<MoLE_> :)
<MoLE_> hey, should grayscale be "greyscale" or leave as-is
<MoLE_> I'm inclining to the latter
<head_victim> I always change to grey
<MoLE_> cool
<MoLE_> thanks
<MoLE_> remmina is done - starting firefox
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation#Translation%20Guidelines is a great resource for "hmm I wonder about ..."
<head_victim> We are pretty much identical to enGB so I don't want to rewrite it all
<head_victim> ikt: how you going with joining those teams?
<ikt> done
<head_victim> Sweet
<ikt> was just reading over the differences, should be mandatory reading in school :|
<head_victim> I assume you are proficient in enAU, if you have doubts feel free to ask or check that link I just posted.
<MoLE_> should be.  I did well in high school english :D
<head_victim> Yeah it's a really good reference. I'm fairly pedantic when it comes to spelling and grammar. I was so poor at it in primary school I made a thing of it to make it perfect.
<MoLE_> I weep for the children though - I saw "pretty" spelt "pritty" on ebay recently.
<head_victim> MoLE_: maybe it was pritty and we just don't know what pritty is?
<ikt> lol
<MoLE_> let me just google that...
<ikt> urban dictionary 
<MoLE_> scary
<ikt> used to describe quantity; 
<ikt> hahaha
<MoLE_> I've just noticed that having the English - Australia dictionary loaded for firefox spellchecking can be quite handy
<head_victim> MoLE_: it's a godsend
<ikt> head_victim: is there any paticular package I should work on?
<head_victim> But only works on multi line boxes unless you tell it otherwise
<MoLE_> ok I'll keep that in mind
<ikt> particular*
<head_victim> ikt: really, whatever it is you use the most is a good start. MoLE_ is working on firefox at the moment, sagaci is working on banshee and I'm on Kubuntu-Docs
<MoLE_> you can help me with firefox if you like
<head_victim> Nah can only have one at a time or you'll double up
<MoLE_> Just use the filter for untranlated items
<MoLE_> *untranslated
<head_victim> According to the gods in Ubuntu-Translation if you both hit that at the same time you'll both get the same strings then when you hit save you'll save over each other
<head_victim> ukedron: hi, welcome :)
<ikt> kk
<MoLE_> ok that's fair enough then head_victim 
<MoLE_> thanks for the tip
<head_victim> MoLE_: yeah I checked on that, I was hoping we could all have a crack at firefox together and get it done this afternoon as a goal for the day or something
<ikt> i'll hit up software centre
<MoLE_> cool ikt
<head_victim> ikt: good work, just keep a list of what packages you finish off so we can add it to the wiki page at the end to show our work
<ikt> kk
<head_victim> Just a note that threw me when I first started, if you see weird characters like _ thrown in it's important to ensure they stay there. For example _ indicates a shortcut key so _Save would mean alt+S would activate that shrotcut
<head_victim> THere are a couple of others I've run across, if in doubt in the future and no one is here, the people in #ubuntu-translators are always good to ask, they are very helpful
<MoLE_> Cracked the 5000!  now only 4991 items to translate for firefox!
<head_victim> MoLE_: Yay!
<MoLE_> how are you going on kubuntu-docs head_victim 
<ikt> Failed to submit usefulness <- o_O?
<head_victim> MoLE_: about two thirds through
<head_victim> ikt: not seen that error before, is that on a string or on when you hit save and continue?
<MoLE_> ikt, sounds like chaiwanese
<head_victim> Oh it's a string? Hmm.
<ikt> yeah it's something to translate
<head_victim> Is there any further information in the notes? If not I'd submit a bug.
<head_victim> Ah hang on. Does the software centre have a "usefulness" indicator on applications?
<head_victim> That might be a string to give you an error if you use that and it hasn't worked?
<head_victim> croppa: Hi, welcome 
<ikt> might just leave it as no translation
<MoLE_> or you could flag it for review?
<head_victim> MoLE_: good idea, don't be scared to use that, I do it all the time when I'm not sure
<MoLE_> me too
<ikt> ah good call
<sagaci> package banshee has 1500 cases that need to be translated, is that a lot, average/normal amount for one package
<head_victim> sagaci: depends on the package, firefox has over 5k
<head_victim> Some of the kubuntu-docs ones I'm doing only have 50 - 100
<MoLE_> head_victim, now 4902 for firefox
<MoLE_> remmina only had 75
<sagaci> just making sure i'm doing this 100% correct, if you have a page with 10 cases on it and all don't need translation, you just hit save and continue down the bottom, right
<head_victim> sagaci: Hm not sure, I have always hit the blue arrow for each string
<head_victim> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/5580664639/ is a highlighted image of what I do
<MoLE_> sagaci, you explicitly need to enter the translation, otherwise it goes untranslated
<head_victim> Is the number of untranslated items going down?
<sagaci> I don't like that, if something doesn't need to be translated, it should be just left there
<head_victim> Well all the kubuntu-docs are finished. I might start on ubuntu-docs now
<MoLE_> I can see why though sagaci, as for the non-english translations, it would need to be entered explicitly
<MoLE_> So the infrastructure needs to be consistent.
<MoLE_> Would be nice to have a checkbox at the bottom of the page like "copy all base translations on this page to current language"
<sagaci> yeah and someone that is lazy could just go save continue, etc
<sagaci> but does this work roll over to the next release
<head_victim> Yes, unless they change the strings
<MoLE_> head_victim, you sure about that, cause I'm getting lots of previously translated strings coming up as 'suggestions'
<head_victim> MoLE_: that's for string sin other packages
<head_victim> So if it finds strings in other packages the same it gives you suggestions
<MoLE_> Ah.  firefox 3 is different to firefox 4
<MoLE_> that makes sens
<MoLE_> *sense
<head_victim> Yep :)
<MoLE_> gtg guys sorry - visitors
<head_victim> MoLE_: no worries
<sagaci> head_victim: how big is ubuntu-docs
<head_victim> Looks like a couple of thousand strings still to be done
<head_victim> It's a collection of about 15 packages
<head_victim> Some of them only have 50 some of them have over 500
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> so it's like a meta-package
<head_victim> Yeah I'd say that's exactly what it is https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubuntu-docs/
<sagaci> when does this work sync... at translation freeze?
<head_victim> I believe so
<head_victim> I'm not 100% on all the technical details on when it all happens, etc. But the release schedule should give you pointers to more in depth info if you wanted it. 
<sagaci> 24% through banshee
<head_victim> Awesome. I always like picking packages I use a lot myself so I can be sure I don't get words like "color" and "optimize" thrown at me
<sagaci> which is why i started with banshee
<head_victim> We aren't all American thank goodnees
<head_victim> Oh one thing to come out of the english mailing list recently that I probably should have said earlier, all references to "Trash" should be labelled "Rubbish Bin"
<head_victim> They found there were about 10 different ways people were translating "Trash" so they just decided that "Rubbish Bin" was the most appropriate.
<ikt> good decision imo
<head_victim> Definitely more enAU than Trash, but the problem is there's about 10 different ways of doing it already in the strings :/
<sagaci> any way to increase the number of strings per page
<head_victim> Not that I know of. What I've found useful when sitting here doing nothing but translating is to do 2 - 3 packages at once so when it's "saving" I can work on another set of strings to reduce downtime.
<head_victim> I didn't suggest it today because I didn't want 5 people all trying to do the same packages :/
<sagaci> nah, i haven't got the brainpower to multitask
<sagaci> head_victim: using firefox?
<head_victim> Yeah
<head_victim> So how are we all going?
<ikt> finished a few now
<ikt> just might need you to review a few of them
<ikt> look for: Software-center
<ikt> ubuntuone-client
<ikt> ubuntuone-control-panel
<head_victim> That's fine, just mark them for review and we'll all check on each other :)
<head_victim> I'm down to about 1000 strings in ubuntu-docs so I figure I'll knock that off in the next while
<ikt> yeah I'm going through all the easy ones :P
<head_victim> Hah that's good though, it's nice to see lists of completed packages
<head_victim> It's all got to be done :)
<ikt> A++ on the layout
<ikt> this couldn't be easier for us
<head_victim> It's the one thing I figured I knew enough about to host a session on. Sorry it's not as exciting as papercuts or bugs or something but at least we're doing somethign :)
<sagaci> 300 for banshee
<ikt> head_victim this is awesome
<ikt> do you know hew?
<ikt> he's an ubuntu member, lives in sydney, and does a lot of translations, but he's not in ubu au?
<head_victim> Glad you're liking it. The idea was that I could impart some knowledge and hopefully get some people doing this on a continued basis.
<head_victim> Hew did used to come in here with the nick Hew :)
<head_victim> Been a while though
<head_victim> I was hoping a couple of the translation tragic's would come out for this but it's been good that I wasn't sitting here alone :)
<head_victim> I'm always worried I'll end up organising something that I'll be the only one at :P
<ikt> haha I hear that :P
<ikt> we're a recovering team though, and a few people inc. me have been getting really busy irl
<ikt>  /wave kermaic if you see this
<head_victim> Me to, I've been going crazy looking for another job so that's taking up 20 or more hours a week 
<ikt> gg
<ikt> sorry getting distracted
<ikt> every time we get a spam email through I have to go over and see what went wrong
<head_victim> Hah that's fair enough, we are running over time a bit here. I'm just happy we've got as much done as we've achieved already.
<ikt> nice :)
<head_victim> Yay under 500 to go for ubuntu-docs
<sagaci> banshee done
<ikt> ^^
<ikt> gz :D
<sagaci> i just spend an hour and a half turning a red bar green
<head_victim> Doesn't it feel good :)
<sagaci> well it does since I use that package
<sagaci> but to be honest I don't think i'd enjoy doing a package I don't use
<head_victim> Well I'm sure there's plenty to do on the ones you do use
<sagaci> yep
<ikt> brb
<sagaci> 180000 translatable strings
<sagaci> 49.34% done
<ikt> that's a lot of strings
<sagaci> that's more % than I expected
<head_victim> It's not a bad effort considering th enumber of packages that are involved
<sagaci> so "Empty Trash" should be "Empty Rubbish Bin"
<head_victim> Yeah that's the consensus
<head_victim> ikt: have you been doing english (Australia) ? I've looked at software center and ubuntu one and they are still untranslated?
<head_victim> Hah nah they're good I was just looking somewhere else apaprently
<head_victim> sagaci: you beat me to them :P
<sagaci> head_victim: certain center's you shouldn't translate though
<sagaci> like install the software-center package
<head_victim> Yeah, when they're in file names
<sagaci> translations are only for packages in main?
<head_victim> Nah they're for anyone who's willing to organise translations on launchpad, don't have to even be Ubuntu related at all
<sagaci> is there any benefit trying to get all of it translated... what I'm asking is if in theory, if we were to finish it all this cycle, would it lessen the burden or number of strings to translate for the oneiric dev cycle?
<head_victim> Definitely
<head_victim> Only when strings are changed do they need translating agian
<sagaci> yeah so obviously it's a never-ending job because new strings are created but is it worth trying to get down to say ~20,000 
<head_victim> Well if you get it down to 0 then all you have to do is keep up with them as they change strings
<sagaci> yeah, being realist though
<sagaci> has it ever been at 0?
<head_victim> sagaci, ikt, MoLE_ if you all want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation to make sure I didn't miss anything
<head_victim> sagaci: not to my knowledge
<sagaci> just remember 180399
<sagaci> see how much today's effort has brought that down
<head_victim> I keep waiting for my karma to update to know how many I've done :)
<sagaci> would that be at 0:00 UTC
<head_victim> I read somewhere it's meant to update close to hourly
<head_victim> BUt that could be wrong
<head_victim> Alright, I'm out for a while. Might be back on later so I can shoot an email to the list about the efforts.
<sagaci> Did about 2000 in a couple of hours
<ikt> beta still a little bit buggy :/
<head_victim> Oh, my karma just updated, around 2500 is what I got this afternoon :D
<head_victim> I'm nearly 6000 now :)
<head_victim> I'm wondering if I stuffed something up the other day when I rebuilt this PC, the temp is supposedly sitting above 75 :/ I guess I'll be back in an hour or two after checking
<sagaci> head_victim, karma updated?
<ikt> sagaci: did yours?
<sagaci> Don't know, on a crappy phone
<ikt> I think it will
<ikt> has*
<ikt> because mine updated as well
<sagaci> How much
<sagaci> I'll look mine up now
<ikt> mines @ 2500 because I do a lot of bug work
<ikt> not sure how much of it is translations
<sagaci> Wow guys, 180399 down to 174999
<ikt> nice :)
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> sagaci: it's sitting at 174699 now :D
<head_victim> Oh gday
<sagaci> yeah, noted that before... so a good 5000 done today
<head_victim> 5700 :)
<sagaci> yeah, that's assuming it hadn't changed much since we actually did start, I collected the 180399 about halfway through, but I doubt it would have changed much up til then
<head_victim> Is that what you were pinging about?
<sagaci> yeahp
<head_victim> Hah great minds think alike
<sagaci> head_victim, you still going?
<head_victim> Nah not really.
<head_victim> I pulled this pc apart again, I still can't get sound to work either on board or through a sound card (that may or may not be working) and the temperature is suggesting the CPU is on 75 but it's now.
<head_victim> not*
<sagaci> oh ok
<head_victim> Given up for now and just hope I can afford the new atoms sooner rather than later.
<sagaci> so how many people participated today
<head_victim> ikt, MoLE_, yourself and I were the people who indicated they were around
<sagaci> righteo
<sagaci> nisshh, were you jamming?
<head_victim> Gotta love april fools - http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/lady-gaga-goes-gaga-over-ubuntu.html
<nisshh> sagaci, ?
<sagaci> did you translate today?
<nisshh> no
<nisshh> i write code, i dont translate
<nisshh> code + docs, is what i do
<sagaci> head_victim, where was that indepth karma explanation?
<head_victim> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<sagaci> head_victim, you've got it bookmarked don't you
<head_victim> Nope, just searched the channel scrollback
<head_victim> I have just over a month in my buffer
<sagaci> guess so, since this channel is pretty low-volume
<sagaci> there's sometimes consecutive days where there's no activity here
<head_victim> Helps I have 5k scrollback set as well
<sagaci> i checked the logs for something else a while back
<sagaci> head_victim, should try to knock firefox over next weekend
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah I was going to try for it during the week
<sagaci> head_victim, you start and 0, I start at 4000, finish at the same time, gg
<head_victim> Hah no worries looking up keyboards now though
<sagaci> like that mouse the other day?
<head_victim> http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=53 is the kb I'm looking at
<head_victim> I need backlit due to lighting in this room and difficulty hitting keys accurately for kvm stuffs late at night. Mechanical seems to be the go so combining those 2 things pointed to the deck :D
<sagaci> but $150 on a keyboard
<sagaci> is that normal
<head_victim> Not sure, I don't buy them often. But the backlit ones are all over 70
<sagaci> or is this just coming from an oblivious non-geek
<sagaci> backlit fair enough
<head_victim> And I want a standard keyboard, it runs through a kvm so most "extra" keys don't make it to the PC
<sagaci> head_victim, or on a different scale, we translated about 2.5% today
<head_victim> sagaci: that's a good number for  4 peole in one day
<sagaci> uk is no. 1 obviously, 6900 strings to go
<sagaci> but we're pretty significant with only 81 contributors
<head_victim> Yeah I was hoping we could get more involved today
<head_victim> BUt we can do them again
<sagaci> once a cycle?
<head_victim> I just saw an opportunity to line up with the Global Jam
<ikt> head_victim: double check the au wiki, just changed the web groups thingo so it's a lot closer and not as seperated
<head_victim> ikt: like we discussed the other week on your test page?
<ikt> nah
<ikt> decided not to do as big a change as the test page
<ikt> just made the web groups under 1 banner instead of 5
<head_victim> Ah ok, I liked the test page :P
<head_victim> But yeah how itis now is ok (btw I'm sneaky, I'm subscribed to the whole team wiki so as soon as it's edited I konw ;) )
<ikt> i saw that :P
<ikt> the test wiki was good, I just want some feed back from people who are almost 'lost' looking for ubu au info before I propose it
<ikt> also what else was there to do to get the loco re-approved?
<head_victim> Just activity in general
<head_victim> We've adressed most of the rest
<ikt> hrmm
<head_victim> Need to keep up to date on the meetings and reports but other than that getting out there and doing stuff is about it
<ikt> if only there was something we could all do as a team frequently
<ikt> like once a week
<ikt> gaming comes to mind but it's hard to find a game everyone likes to play
<head_victim> I want to start a Ubuntu hour in brisbane but can't until I get a mon - fri 9-5
<ikt> I want a 9-5 that doesn't pay minimum wage :P
<ikt> what type of job are you going after?
<ikt> I'm looking at helpdesk sorta stuff
<head_victim> Government admin stuffs.
<ikt> admin!
<head_victim> Looking at AO5/6 maybe a 4 if I like it
<ikt> A05 ? citrix xenapp?
<head_victim> Nah, admin as in paper pusher.
<head_victim> Nothing IT related. I have no IT qualifications or experience.
<ikt> ah
<head_victim> AO4/5/6 are payscales, indicative of the level of office.
<ikt> just looking at it now
<sagaci> head_victim, do you work weekends
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm currently working 4 days on 4 days off so every week I work different days.
<sagaci> head_victim, well just do it one saturday morning or afternoon and see how it goes
<head_victim> Yeah I'm hoping to bring it up at the release party
<sagaci> btw, the ubuntu installer is looking pretty swish these days
<head_victim> Yeah it's all of about 5 or 6 questions and you're done
<sagaci> and the first slideshow slide is slick
 * head_victim waves to duanedesign 
<duanedesign> hello head_victim 
<ikt> want ice cream now :(
<ikt> thanks google :/
<head_victim> sagaci & ikt & everyone else in here, I am planning on going for Ubuntu Membership this week. If anyone has the inclination if they could please add a nice comment at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JaredNorris
<ikt> gl, i'll add to it tomorrow, bit late atm
<head_victim> ikt: no worries
<ikt> removed banshee, but it still showed up in the sound menu
<ikt> click on banshee == unity crash
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-03
<blahdeblah> I'm with you, ikt (about the ice cream, that is...)
<Compacthack> After a day of trying to get 11.04 beta to run in VB I find out it doesn't work in VB, maybe I should have googled earlier!
<head_victim> bejames, blahdeblah caryb & anyone else in Brisbane, does Friday the 29th April work for everyone ?
<bejames> head_victim, Won't know until my wife gets her roster unfortunately
<bejames> tentatively, yes
<sagaci> so you'd say 5 is a minimum for release parties/gatherings?
<head_victim> bejames: fair enough, is the pancake manor a good enough place to go or should we be looking for some wifi (possibly stealing Sydney's idea)
<head_victim> sagaci: I reckon 2 is a minimum :)
<bejames> head_victim, if we can find somewhere with wifi that would be good. I'm just hopeless at coming up with alternatives
<head_victim> bejames: I hate choosing places as well that's why I'm trying to palm that off :P
<bejames> :)
<sagaci> wifi would be good since the iso's will be ready but then again, i'm not going to the brisbane one
<sagaci> not to download but wifi would be good for its own sake
<head_victim> I'd have it here but no room for more than about 10
<bejames> Coffee hit King George Square has Wifi
<sagaci> yey, free head_victim wifi
<head_victim> bejames: how will they like 20 odd people hanging around for a couple of hours on a friday night? Just seeing how big/small it is
<head_victim> sagaci: welcome to it, anytime
<head_victim> I seed Lubuntu torrents just to use up bandwidth every month
<bejames> head_victim,  on second  thought, they probably wont be open at night - more of a lunchtime place.... and may not seat 20
<sagaci> head_victim: you're on bigpond 200gb yeah
<head_victim> bejames: ah fair enough
<bejames> Power House Museum?
<head_victim> What's that like? Bar, cafe, function room?
<bejames> all of the above I think
<bejames> Brisbane Powerhouse
<bejames> You can see a show or a band at Brisbane Powerhouse, you can have a drink or a meal, you can bring your kids, you can just come for the coffee and now you can bring your laptop and get online with free wireless internet access
<bejames> from http://www.ourbrisbane.com/see-and-do/help-for-travellers/getting-connected-brisbane
<sagaci> just did a few more strings in firefox, up to 33% complete
<head_victim> sagaci: sweet, would be awesome to have that front screen completely done
<sagaci> i did evolution and evolution-data before
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Were you thinking in the evening of the 29th?  Friday nights are not so good for me, but can probably swing it if i have to.
<head_victim> Yeah I was thinking 7 ish
<blahdeblah> Would prefer Sat to Fri
<head_victim> Ah ok, I don't mind if people want Saturday but I can't be there. I'm trying to get people to talk about it on the list but it's just me and caryb
<blahdeblah> Yeah - sorry i haven't been around much.  Just been flat out with lots of stuff lately.
<head_victim> That's ok, I'm more trying to get the other 20 or so people that have attended previous ones to comment as well
<nisshh> head_victim, i would but i havent been able to check my gmail with my net being so slow :)
<airtonix> msy.com.au page is fucking terribad
<airtonix> i wish it would filter out the "out of stock" items when you choose a branch location
<head_victim> airtonix: yet people keep buying from them :/
<ikt> head_victim: that's because they're cheap
<ikt> why would you pay more for something you can get cheaper?
<ikt> in Adelaide especially, the IT hardware industry was screwed
<ikt> until MSY came along
<head_victim> ikt: msy aren't always the cheapest
<head_victim> Well not here in Brisbane anyway.
<ikt> complete opposite in adelaide
<ikt> they're cheaper than most wholesalers as well 
<head_victim> And they give you as much service as Umart. I don't use either of them unless I need something specific my regulars are out of stock in. I prefer to pay $5 more and actually get some service.
<head_victim> I'm worried about umart and msy parallel importing as well, giving you a system with no warranty.
<head_victim> At umart all you do is walk in, type your order into a computer, sit down and wait for your name, pay then leave. Fine for people like us who know something about computers and hopefully never need it serviced, poor for anyone short of super proficient with hardware.
<ikt> indeed
<head_victim> I actually prefer to shop at a bricks and mortar (who also do online and over the phone) store that I actually refer my parents to (these are the least technically literate people I know) without having to give them any special instructions.
<ikt> I'm 50/50
<ikt> I get a lot of my gear from pccasegear
<ikt> and majority of brick and mortar don't sell what I want
<ikt> same with my htc hero
<ikt> when I first went for an android phone only the online stores were selling them
<head_victim> I bought my motorola defy from a telstra store, I have a habit of just going for whatever is the best free one available
<ikt> I couldn't do the same
<ikt> I think at the time there was 1 phone available at that was iphone
<ikt> iphone or some ancient nokia
<head_victim> I'm still quite happy with my e51 or e65, just doesn't do web browsing like I'd like. Other than that they're perfect for me
<ikt> phone before my htc hero was motorola razr
<ikt> I liked it but once iphone came out :(
<head_victim> My wife went for the iphone 4 but I just couldn't do it.
<ikt> I had my brother and dad go for the iphone when it came out
<head_victim> I'm waiting on some accessories to come before I set it all up, need a good case and a 32gb microsd card, should be here monday morning.
<ikt> the great thing is that it will last a long time
<ikt> as I'm sure cyanogenmod will be running on it after motorolla stop supporting it
<head_victim> I'm the sort of person who probably won't root the phone.
<head_victim> Unless there's a massively good reason to. I'm a fan of just letting things like that do their job. I don't want to have to keep fixing something I need regularly :P
<ikt> head_victim: new features :D
<ikt> htc said 2.1 is as good as my htc hero will get
<ikt> and I am somewhat similar to you
<ikt> in fact I'm using CM6 instead of CM7 because I wanted the 'stable' release so I wouldn't have to muck around with it
<ikt> even though CM7 is considered stable
<head_victim> ikt: supposedly motorola are going to 2.2 for the defy in the next couple of months
<ikt> will they still provide updates for it in 2 years time?
<head_victim> Not sure, I get a new phone every 2 years anyway. I feel like I'm not getting value for money when I'm not getting a phone free as well as my plan.
<head_victim> That's the only reason I upgraded to the defy.
<head_victim> If the defy goes to 2.2 and it has all the 2.2 stuff running stable I think it will be fine like that. The phone isn't massively great on hardware so much more than that would probably be pushing it.
<airtonix> How do i make libreoffice insert my name as a field without using custom properties, the author field is blank when i insert it 
<airtonix> i've just been using custom properties so far to do that, but it seems to me that the author field should have my damn name there!
<airtonix> :<
<airtonix> btw ikt, halfway through last semester i got myself a Samsung Galaxy s i9000
<airtonix> pimping thing once you put a rom with the voodoo kernel mod and a ext4 filesystem
<head_victim> airtonix: I thought it was in the properties field in the tools tab, well that's where it always was for me in oo.o but not played too much with lo yet
<airtonix> author control ?
<head_victim> Doesn't it take that from the User Data window there?
<airtonix> file > properties 
<airtonix> only has : 
<airtonix> general, description, custom props, internet, security, statistics
<head_victim> Odd, I should really get around to using that one day
<head_victim> Nah I was thinking tools > properties
<airtonix> its much faster thanb ooo
<airtonix> specially on my netbook
<head_victim> Sorry, tools > options
<airtonix> Looks like i'm going to start working for a small company as lead programmer in python/django and i told them i needed a workstation to get started, so they said write up a parts list
<airtonix> http://dpaste.com/528293/
<airtonix> i'm most likely going to end up being main IT guy, so I want to start thinking about server cabinets and appropriate switches and server cases etc
<head_victim> airtonix: good stuff, where abouts?
<airtonix> in adelaide
<head_victim> Nice work.
<airtonix> yeah they asked my university lecturer to put out a call for python/django programmers and i answered
<airtonix> was too easy considering there is practially noone at the university that knows python/django
<airtonix> ikt, the quality of stuff we were doing at thebarton is basically on par with first year of university.
<ikt> nice airtonix :D
<ikt> o rly?
<airtonix> ikt: yeah so if you can do the stuff at thebarton and move onto tafe in the city, i wouldn't really bother going to uni unless you really want to
<airtonix> main thing you should aim for is the cisco certification
<ikt> all I want is a piece of paper that says: "ikt is a good bloke, give him lots of money" and then people do that
<airtonix> yeah well depends on what you want that piece of paper to say you're good at working with
<head_victim> ikt: I'll take one as well, I'll even pretend my name is ikt if you can't change the name.
<airtonix> ikt: tafe and thebarton will only qualify you with windows environments
<airtonix> ikt: where as the university at least has 50% of the stuff done in Sun Solaris with Gnome desktops
<ikt> I'm looking to get into database stuff
<ikt> I've heard there's big money in managing databases/backends
<airtonix> yeah
<airtonix> i decided along time ago that i'd just learn enough to deal with website backends
<airtonix> it gets ugly past that if you hate maths
<airtonix> but having said that, it's worth paying attention to Postgres
<ikt> definitely, not sure about the future of oracle
<airtonix> The other thing that apparently will get you some attention is knowledge with setting up virtualised server farms
<ikt> they seem to be making more enemys than friends
<airtonix> well yeah
<airtonix> your other options are MySQL which is ok but not stellar
<airtonix> or MsSQL
<airtonix> hoho
<airtonix> But i hear there is another called MongoDB
<airtonix> seems to be impressing some people
<ikt> looking it up now 
<airtonix> head_victim: have you had experience purchasing server cabinets?
<head_victim> airtonix: I have 4 in my house
<airtonix> thats right
<airtonix> where did you get yours
<head_victim> Freebies
<head_victim> I do remember a few people talking about it on ausnog though and they had some recommendations
<airtonix> my brief search shows they are pretty expensive
<head_victim> Maybe check the archives?
<head_victim> Oh yeah, they're not cheap.
<head_victim> And they hold value as second hand
<airtonix> sturdy things
<head_victim> Heavy things to. Mine aren't all full depth though so that makes it slightly better
<airtonix> wish i still had access to the metal fabrication workshop
<head_victim> Mine are at most 800mm deep door to door.
<airtonix> sqaure?
<head_victim> The wall cabinet one is much shallower.
<head_victim> Nah they're all 600 wide
<head_victim> It is easy to lean behind me here to measure though I must admit.
<airtonix> http://www.server-racks-australia.com.au/rack_cabinets.asp
<head_victim> Makes storing computer type stuff so easy.
<head_victim> Don't want too much over 43ru or it's hard to get to
<head_victim> 42*
<head_victim> They're bloody cheap, has to be a reason for that
<head_victim> racktechnologies.com.au is one of the places I've seen used before at work
<airtonix> something like this i think : http://racktechnologies.com.au/default2.asp?id=1,9,16,41
<head_victim> Yeah I have a wall mount that is around 18ru
<head_victim> The one with all my desktops in it
<head_victim> Heavily modded to add a castor wheel base and collapsed a bit at the back to allow 4ru cases to poke out, a timber stand for the tv on top and 2 8port power boards fastened to the timber stand at the rear.
<sagaci> This for storage?
<head_victim> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/sets/72157623060452960/
<head_victim> The wall mount I've modded is for the 4 desktops we have in this room
<head_victim> The monitors are all now either 22inch 1920 x 1080 or 24 inch 1920 x 1200
<head_victim> Consolidated the servers into 1 and now just use the bottom of the full rack as a slide out tray with 2 tool kits on it.
<airtonix> sagaci: i'm considering something that is : lockable, can hold a variety of 19" rack mount devices (switchs, storage bays, servers) and hopefully allows for airflow extraction
<airtonix> and enough room for the cable managers on the front of relevant devices
<head_victim> I know a few places in Brisbane I'd try but nothing in Adelaide sorry
<head_victim> If your new workplace has agreements in place with electrical places they're not too bad either, jr turk and the like
<airtonix> what do you think about using high end atom cpus in servers?
<airtonix> http://www.mini-itx.com/store/select-RACK.asp
<head_victim> My server has a quad core 2.33
<head_victim> Depends on what you need it to do really. If an atom is enough why not
<airtonix> yeah would be nice to keep heat and electricity usage down
<sagaci> File server?
<head_victim> Depends, software raid 10 might slow on an atom, I'd like to see tests before I was comfortable.
<airtonix> at the momen i use a 1.6ghz dual core atom 550 cpu on my home server for torrents, nfs, samba, webserver, dns, dhcp and it never goes above 10% cpu
<airtonix> i don't use raid at the moment
<head_victim> Yeah but depends on how many users are connected to it, in a business with 100 users using it might be a little IO different to a home server ;)
<airtonix> yeah but i 'd also be separating key elements into separate machines
<sagaci> Netbook as home server?
<airtonix> no
<head_victim> But it's possible.
<airtonix> something like this : http://www.jetway.com.tw/pic/big/NC9C.jpg
<airtonix> i have a 4 port sata daughter board for it so it handles 8 sata drives
<airtonix> my variant of that motherboard also has 2 gigabit lan ports
<airtonix> and i made a custom fan cooler to strap onto the heatsink
<sagaci> Running ubuntu server?
<airtonix> well not server, but all the relevant server daemons
<head_victim> I still put a gnome desktop over my server, I only boot into it when I want to use the spare cpu cycles for transcoding media or something
<airtonix> yeah it's useful for ssh x forwarding
<airtonix> but i usually just use ssh > byobu
<head_victim> I'm thinking of setting up a dircproxy like blahdeblah did so I can use it better on my phone, but I've got to see how that's going to work first
<sagaci> Did you get the defy?
<head_victim> Yeah, will set it up this week sometime, I have a 32gb sd card and a case in the mail
<sagaci> Ah ok
<head_victim> It's going to take a bit of time as I want to bugger around and see if I can get the syncML stuff working or not
<airtonix> ohhh
<airtonix> syncML, the android phone has some sync feature with that
<head_victim> I cbf with a whole funambol server I'll just be happy to get it to go to evolution like my nokia has done for the last 5 years
<airtonix> private version of all the sync stuff everyone usually uses
<sagaci> head_victim, did you say you used evolution or thunderbird for email?
<head_victim> Currently I sync contacts and calendar over BT to my PC
<head_victim> sagaci: I use evolution for contacts and calendars, I use gmail web for email. 
<head_victim> airtonix: nice idea about the rack atom though, definitely worth looking into for myself 
<airtonix> yeah, you can get miniitx boards for lga1155 and lga1156 socket cpus
<airtonix> i'm not exatly sure what the power savings would be there, since in my brief research it's the atom cpu and ion gpu that do most of the power saving
<head_victim> Nah I mean for the desktops I want, I already have my desktops in a rack
<airtonix> might take up less room and generate less noise
<head_victim> Yep
<airtonix> the noisiest thing in my "server cabinet" is the air extraction system
<head_victim> Mine is the 24 port netgear switch
<airtonix> yeah the switches we used at thebarton were old cisco switches... pretty noisy
<airtonix> they didn't give a toss what kind of fans they used when they were built i spose
<head_victim> Unfortunately reasonable quality ones are designed for server rooms and who cares how loud they are as long as they do the job right
<airtonix> they assume your room will be sound / temp proof anyway
<head_victim> Yeah, unfortunately my study isn't even air conned atm
<airtonix> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=558_1087&products_id=16782
<airtonix> the only monitor i can find that is able to do 1920x1080 with hdmi output and 
<airtonix> it can't do vesa mount
<airtonix> :<
<head_victim> hdmi>dvi is easy though?
<head_victim> Same signal different plugs, hdmi/dvi>vga is not so easy.
<airtonix> yeah i guess
<bwright> Hi
<head_victim> Gday bw
<head_victim> bwright: tab fail
<bwright> Tab fail ^_^
<head_victim> airtonix: I have dvi only on all monitors and video cards, pain in the rear end paying for a 4 port dvi kvm though
<airtonix> i just use synergy
<head_victim> As do I, but I need a KVM for full screen gaming
<head_victim> The gaming machine is the client so whenever I go to full screen the mouse goes scrambled
<airtonix> you have to press scroll lock
<head_victim> Yeah it locks it on the screen but still makes it uncontrollable
<airtonix> converts movements to relative instead of absolute
<airtonix> it's not perfect though since there is alot more latency thant direct connection
<head_victim> Still buggers up for me though even if it's locked to the screen
<head_victim> Can't control it at all
<bwright> I wish I could game on my Ubuntu box again, will have to get that graphics card fixed.
<head_victim> Maybe I should play it windowed.
<head_victim> I could still play 1900 x 1100 or something
<airtonix> what game is it
<head_victim> Urban Terror
<airtonix> isn't that available on linux?
<airtonix> it's just a mod for quake3 after all
<head_victim> Yes, I have 2 UBuntu machines, one for irc, web browsing , etc, the other for gaming and VMs and HDTV, etc
<airtonix> the only reduction in performance i notice when gaming through synergy to my desktop is the mouse lag.
<airtonix> it's not even really lag
<head_victim> Yeah I should set it up windowed and see if that helps I guess.
<head_victim> It would be fine if it was on the server machine but it's on a client machine
<bwright> Heh my main pc has an uptime of 27 days.
<head_victim> My usual downtime is when a storm takes out power
<head_victim> Rebooting is for kernel updates and hardware changes :)
<bwright> Exactly.
<head_victim> Well with the experiences of the last 6 months I'd have to add hardware failures to that list, which eventually results in hardware changes I guess.
<bwright> Same
<bwright> I have had hardware fail, motherboard died :(
<head_victim> Well I have to go to bed, need to be awake again in 4 hours, cheerio
<bwright> Same
<bwright> Cya
<bwright> (Well 8 hours but still ^_^ sleep is nice)
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-26
<sagaci> :/ or not
<gorilla> or not.. what?
<sagaci> ahh, just delayed since I'm capped til tomorrow :/
<sagaci> gorilla, lca2013 is in canberra, are you thinking of going?
<gorilla> sagaci: I'd love to go but will depend on expenses.
<gorilla> I may take my laser tag system with me. (It hasn't been built yet but should be close to completion in time for LCA)
<sagaci> laser tag system?
<gorilla> Yeah. I soft launched a open source laser tag system. Think Paintball without the paint and also without the pain. Also can get better range :-)
<sagaci> how does one prevent a brute force attack?
<gorilla> oops.. I soft launched it at LCA in Ballarat.
<sagaci> ie. continuous spraying on laser bullets
<sagaci> of
<gorilla> ahhh..you tweak the parameters... such as limiting the number of bullets.. lower the firing rate... or better barrel overheats if you continuously fire.
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> does a laser grenade launcher exist?
<gorilla> Diffcult to create a grenade to splatter light at a distance from the player. but M72 LAW rockets have been done: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNWNEiOcve8
<gorilla> I'm with one of the commenters... why is it so bloomin' big.
<sagaci> I'll watch tomorrow after 8am
<sagaci> when I'm uncapped :)
<gorilla> Ha!.. bookmark it for later. :_0
<gorilla> :-) rather
<sagaci> yup
<sagaci> proximity mines?
<gorilla> Claymores have been done... either motion sensing or with a coiled remote trigger.
<sagaci> is this kind of thing to be played in the office?
<gorilla> Some people have. No reason you can't with a little bit of work, such as remove chair so you don't trip over.
<gorilla> you left! :-/
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-28
<sagaci> Evening
<benonsoftware> Evening sagaci 
<benonsoftware> Night all
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-31
<tom1> Are we on ?
<tom1> cls
<sagaci> evening
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-01
<sagaci> afternoon
<benonsoftware> Afternoon sagaci 
<sagaci> benonsoftware: you should think about finding a venue for a release party in Melbourne
<benonsoftware> sagaci: This term has been busy for me (starting high school), however I plan to set one up next release
<head_victim> sagaci: thanks for the reminder to the list, it would be good to get a couple more release parties going
<sagaci> yep, all capital cities should have an event
<elky> good luck getting one in darwin :P
<elky> "where there are clusters of people" is a better goal than an arbitrary qualification like population of the area ;)
<sagaci> darwin still has over 100,000
<head_victim> I'd expect 3 - 4 and would be stoked with 5 or more.
<elky> sagaci, 100,000 ubuntu users? :P
<head_victim> 100 000 *potential* Ubuntu users :D
<sagaci> there should be around 1,000 since linux has 1% of the desktop market
<fujisan> hi
<fujisan> Yagan  lives
<fujisan> we want our land back
<fujisan> go home
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-29
<jfc> any around? I have a question
<jfc> Ubuntu Restricted Extras,, legal in Australia??
<jfc> legal  anywhere??
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-30
<blahdeblah> Hi folks.  Anyone know how Canonical decide whether a 10.04 host is a server vs. a desktop?  (Re: recent announcement of 10.04 desktop end of support)
<elky> blahdeblah, aiui it's more related to the types of packages that will get updates. The non-GUI apps vs the GUI ones.
<blahdeblah> elky: So they should all be published to the same update channels?
<blahdeblah> The main things i'm worried about is times where someone at work has installed a server from a desktop CD; or if desktop-ish stuff that gets used on a server (e.g. Firefox) will become unsupported
#ubuntu-au 2014-03-25
<bash321> hello?
#ubuntu-au 2017-03-31
<notadeveloper> hi
<notadeveloper> good morning mates
<notadeveloper> flooding in the down undeR?
<notadeveloper> really
<notadeveloper> i thought its summer there
<blahdeblah> notadeveloper: Summer is wet season in the subtropics
#ubuntu-au 2018-03-30
<vplel> .-.            .-.
<vplel> /   \          /   \
<vplel> |   _ \        / _   |
<vplel> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<vplel> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<vplel> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<vplel> './ _    _ \.'
<vplel> .'  a __ a  '.
<vplel> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<vplel> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<vplel> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
<vplel> _>.__  -- _.-  `;
<vplel> .' _     __/     _/
<vplel> /    '.,:".-\    /:,
<vplel> |      \.'   `""`'.\\
<vplel> '-,.__/  _   .-.  ;|_
<vplel> /` `|| _/ `\/_  \_|| `\
<vplel> |    ||/ \-./` \ / ||   |
<vplel> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<vplel> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<vplel> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<vplel> /     `-;----=--;--'   \
<vplel> \    _.-'        '.    /
<vplel> `""`              `""`
<vplel> L0DE AND CHRON FROM #LRH & L0DE RADIO HOUR (IRC.EFNET.ORG) WANTED TO SAY HAPPY EASTER!!
<vplel> jea[m] ejat Noskcaj lubotu2 d1b bradm lifeless ubuntulo1 meetingology jea
#ubuntu-au 2018-04-01
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  pehggumw: jea[m] Noskcaj d1b ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  wdfdowz: ejat d1b jea[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hartf: lubotu2 meetingology bradm ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  evbote: lubotu2 Noskcaj d1b ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  wqrnluvrce: lifeless Noskcaj bradm ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  gawtu: Noskcaj lifeless jea ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  daoiueii: d1b ejat meetingology ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  plbizswzrj: ubuntulo1 ejat lubotu2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  imncctveic: bradm lifeless Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<misc32LN0V> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  mqqfvib: ejat Noskcaj meetingology ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
